# Bluebird on the west coast



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 9, 2017)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/6040039831.html


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 9, 2017)

That's exactly how I would like to find a bluebird.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Now that should generate a little interest! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Now that should generate a little interest! V/r Shawn



It's been listed for quite some time...


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 10, 2017)

That's one badass bird


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 10, 2017)

Trade only? no cash?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 10, 2017)

he is wanting to trade for vintage motorcycles, hot rods, parts ,vintage bicycles ...anything cool....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm doomed, I have nothing to trade with him. How much you think that Bluebird will go for $$$?


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 11, 2017)

I saw that it had been listed for a month and then updated two days ago. I can't believe it's still available unless the seller is way out of line on the value.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 11, 2017)

I sent a message but havent heard anything back...wonder if its just a dead beat seller

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm surprised @Robertriley  hasn't added it to his collection yet.  Come on man, you don't need that 'ol Triumph.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 11, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm surprised @Robertriley  hasn't added it to his collection yet.  Come on man, you don't need that 'ol Triumph.



Well, I will now....lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I'm doomed, I have nothing to trade with him. How much you think that Bluebird will go for $$$?




I would think the $7-8k range would be about right. Other than pedals, kick stand, and what looks like replaced tank door its all there. Just my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Apr 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I would think the $7-8k range would be about right. Other than pedals, kick stand, and what looks like replaced tank door its all there. Just my 2c. V/r Shawn




Fender ornament and chainguard are missing too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Fender ornament and chainguard are missing too.



Never had a chain guard but you're right bird ornament is missing. BTW that one is a prime candidate for an OA bath. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Never had a chain guard but you're right bird ornament is missing. BTW that one is a prime candidate for an OA bath. V/r Shawn



Exactly was I was thinking. I'd love to have another OG paint one.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Never had a chain guard but you're right bird ornament is missing. BTW that one is a prime candidate for an OA bath. V/r Shawn




Yeah, I couldn't remember if these had a guard or not, but I was sure about the ornament.

Speaking of OA, how is that on graphics? Decals, silkscreens, and pinstripes? My Radiobike frame and fork need help bad! I'm thinking that maybe the path to take. (sorry for the hi-jack!)


----------



## then8j (Apr 11, 2017)

That would be awesome to have a bluebird of any type....


----------



## stoney (Apr 11, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Trade only? no cash?






SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> he is wanting to trade for vintage motorcycles, hot rods, parts ,vintage bicycles ...anything cool....




I would think cash would be cool.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2017)

Keyword tags:

Shelby colson Schwinn rollfast Huffman klunker balloon tire iver Johnson cabe


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 11, 2017)

He responded to me asking more details of the motorcycle


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2017)

Arrange a meeting to see the bike and bring $$$$$$. Make a cash offer with cash!!! And leave with the bluebird. And don't tell the seller your plan ahead of time, just say you want to check it out before you make a trade.


----------



## frampton (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice stack.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 11, 2017)

The Craigslist ad has been deleted. That bird has flown.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 11, 2017)

He sent me a message at 6:30 and said he's thinking about it


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 12, 2017)

He got back to late last night saying he's being patient and just waiting for offers to weigh


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> The Craigslist ad has been deleted. That bird has flown.



Which is exactly why we post these threads; and pics: CABE permanent record.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 12, 2017)

His basis of value is one that sold at an auction for 18k, but he acknowledges that his is of a lesser condition. Why can't I stumble upon one of these?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> His basis of value is one that sold at an auction for 18k, but he acknowledges that his is of a lesser condition. Why can't I stumble upon one of these?




Where did he say what he wanted for it? Just curious what he thinks its worth. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 12, 2017)

He emailed me. I asked what he was looking for in trade and what value he puts on the bluebird


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 12, 2017)

If that's what he thinks the bike is worth...it's gonna be difficult to make him accept a real value according to the bike's condition...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> If that's what he thinks the bike is worth...it's gonna be difficult to make him accept a real value according to the bike's condition...



Ok so what does he think its worth? V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 13, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok so what does he think its worth? V/r Shawn




Close to $18K...he's dreaming...wild dreams.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Whoa! For that kind of coin I'd cut my original paint Bluebird loose! V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm sure he will become more educated with reality in the near future


----------

